# Has anyone used cat snow pushers



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey guys just wondering if anyone has used a cat snow pusher or has any insight on them thinking about getting a few but haven't been able to find much online .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Cat snow pusher? Pics on these.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Vasnow;2071972 said:


> Hey guys just wondering if anyone has used a cat snow pusher or has any insight on them thinking about getting a few but haven't been able to find much online .


I'm fairly certain they just came out with them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;2071986 said:


> Cat snow pusher? Pics on these.


Really.....oh, man.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Found them .........trip edge too


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Funny I've seen artics rebranded as cat


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

It looks like a horst (HLA) to me???


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

icebreaker;2071996 said:


> I'm fairly certain they just came out with them.


At least 2 years, one company here in town has one, reminds me of an Artic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.cat.com/en_US/products/new/attachments/snow-pushes.html

They are similar and made by Arctic with some slight character differences


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;2072351 said:


> They are similar and made buy Arctic with some slight character differences


Yea, CAT yellow, and no Polly blocks right?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That is HLA...with a Cat sticker.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cat was selling rebranded Arctic pushers for a while, though that is certainly not an Arctic. I'm not familiar with the HLA stuff but I'm willing to bet the other guys are right with it being theirs. Cat doesn't have a history of making their own attachment products. They can rebrand somebody elses and be just as happy as was the case of my Cat HM312 Forestry Mulcher which is nothing more than an FAE brand head with a pretty Cat Decal on it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

dieselss;2072355 said:


> Yea, CAT yellow, and no Polly blocks right?


Yea I had one, Cat yellow and Cat name on the poly blocks....Not sure of the differences, I thought Cat or Patten bought Arctic anyway....


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mr.Markus;2072365 said:


> That is HLA...with a Cat sticker.


That's what I said!!! It's identical to the 12 footer I just bought 2 weeks ago


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I thought Arctic owned Cat?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2074050 said:


> I thought Arctic owned Cat?


Or at least a mile of their machines...


----------



## Doin_It (Jul 22, 2008)

Third winter for sure that Cat has been having these built for them. My dealer told me Cat has the rights to manufacture these, so I gather he meant Artic builds for themselves and Cat only.


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

I wonder what the price difference is. The cat pusher may cost more for the brand. Any info?


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

I have several Cat (Artic pushers) and they are the same. Price was competitive with the market for Artics.


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been interested in a pusher but I am out west and shipping/distribution is difficult. Cat may be a good alternative for someone like myself where plows are harder to find.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

mike ward;2080218 said:


> I have several Cat (Artic pushers) and they are the same. Price was competitive with the market for Artics.


Are they the artic sectional type pusher or are they more of a protech type pusher? I've only ever used a protech so my experience is limited


----------



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

a 10ft pusher with a steel edge costs 3500 a rubber edge costs 3100 is the pricing my dealer gave me . i just purchased a 289D so i need something to put on it.


----------



## Vasnow (Oct 15, 2015)

i know this isnt the right section but everyone likes looking at equipment right?
and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

As I said earlier, the Cat sectional is basically a Arctic made by Arctic with a few minor things. It's a lisening deal. A few other companies pay for use of certain phases or patterned design concepts. It's nothing new in the industry or other industries.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

If you are going to push snow with the 289d I hope you have tracks on order cause those look whipped.


----------



## John97 (Dec 8, 2015)

HLA makes them, great brand all the same


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John97;2081843 said:


> HLA makes them, great brand all the same


HLA makes what?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

few action shots


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2082016 said:


> few action shots


You in the Texas panhandle now.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Killing time at truck stop..... LoL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2082016 said:


> few action shots


Definitely HLA.

Where you at?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

just down the road.









at home, those are file footage.

http://www.arcticsnowandice.com/why-arctic/about-arctic

scroll down to bottom middle to 2012


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yup HLA....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2082061 said:


> Definitely HLA.
> 
> Where you at?


The new HLA live edge?Thumbs Up


----------

